# Best way to position 2 Spray Bars



## steevwatson (4 Nov 2014)

Hi
I've been using a Fluval 205 in my 90L tank for well over a year. I recently picked up an other 205 for £8 the owner sold it as leaking, but it just needed a new rubber seal. I was going to add it as a second filter in the 90L at least for a while to let the new media in the filter mature. What would be the best way to position the second filter intake and spray bar? The one I have also has a spray bar which is on the left hand side spraying across he length of the tank. The intake is on the same side. I also have in line CO2 from that filter.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## ceg4048 (4 Nov 2014)

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/flow-question.26532/
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/spraybar-orientation.17251/
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/right-distribution-with-spray-bars-on-front.22048/

Cheers,


----------



## steevwatson (4 Nov 2014)

I've positioned the spraybars both on the rear spraying towards the front. Hopefuly the flow won't be too strong with both the filters running. 
Thanks
Steve


----------



## drodgers (4 Nov 2014)

I have a 5 foot spray bar on a 6 foot tank its just below the water level horizontal to the surface to create a roll at the front glass.


----------



## steevwatson (5 Nov 2014)

drodgers said:


> I have a 5 foot spray bar on a 6 foot tank its just below the water level horizontal to the surface to create a roll at the front glass.


That's pretty much exactly how I've set mine up too


----------



## Diogo Reis (8 Nov 2014)

Pll, but imagine.... If you have two different filters... One on each side with spray barr going to front on horizontal.
Ifi gave my inlet atomizer in one filter, it will go to the aquarium to one side and not the other....


----------



## steevwatson (8 Nov 2014)

I was a bit worried that the CO2 wouldn't mix throughout the whole tank but it seems to mix quite well. I put the drop checker on the side with no diffuser and it is lime green. 

It would probably be an issue in a larger tank but mine is not that long


----------



## Diogo Reis (8 Nov 2014)

Mine is the double.. 200L


----------



## Crossocheilus (8 Nov 2014)

I'm gonna go with 2 full length DIY acrylic spraybars stacked on top of each other because 1 will have co2 and the other the heater. A very minor point but I will put the co2 flow below the heater flow so that the micro bubbles don't just reach the surface and burst.

Tank is 90 x 45 x 45 180L


----------

